# Why i'm upset with pocket camp



## Tobyjgv (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello guys! I hope all of you are doing great, tonight!
- I just wanted to share why I am upset with pocket camp. It's starting to feel too "grindy". I thought the game was supposed to be relaxing, and peaceful. Walking around every few hours picking up eggs to get a giant plush for multiple days in a row isn't my cup of tea. I wish it was easier to get these items, and that we didn't need to grind so hard. The alternative is buying leaf tickets, which is something that I don't personally support, as each decent item seems to be pretty expensive. This wasn't meant to be hateful in any way, i'm just dissapointed that the only ways to get these super cool items are to grind very hard, or pay real money.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 18, 2019)

That's the exact reason I stopped playing a long time ago. It was stressful and I refused to pay any real money for it. But that's the typical free to play mobile formula.  Such a shame cuz I love all the new items in PC but I don't enjoy the grind and repetitive nature of the game. Especially trying to get all items during events before the time runs out. It just really stressed me out.


----------



## kemdi (Apr 18, 2019)

Yes. One thing I always have to remember about Pocket Camp is that it was built on purpose to be a shell of an Animal Crossing game. I can't stand the fortune cookies since those are just loot boxes in cute form. I don't like the grindyness of it all, and knowing that I'll never be able to complete a whole cookie furniture set even once without paying out like hundreds of dollars is annoying. I can't trade furniture with my friends, heck I can't even talk to my friends! All the cute stuff costs too much leaf tickets than I care for. 
Tbh...the only reason I'm still playing this game is that I think it's gonna get linked somehow to the upcoming Switch game, which I'm truly super excited for, and I wanna cover my chances in case that happens. But once that gets confirmed or denied by Nintendo, I'm closing this app for good and never looking back.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 18, 2019)

kemdi said:


> Yes. One thing I always have to remember about Pocket Camp is that it was built on purpose to be a shell of an Animal Crossing game. I can't stand the fortune cookies since those are just loot boxes in cute form. I don't like the grindyness of it all, and knowing that I'll never be able to complete a whole cookie furniture set even once without paying out like hundreds of dollars is annoying. I can't trade furniture with my friends, heck I can't even talk to my friends! All the cute stuff costs too much leaf tickets than I care for.
> Tbh...the only reason I'm still playing this game is that I think it's gonna get linked somehow to the upcoming Switch game, which I'm truly super excited for, and I wanna cover my chances in case that happens. But once that gets confirmed or denied by Nintendo, I'm closing this app for good and never looking back.



It's definitely my fear that it will link to AC Switch in a significant way. I'd hate to miss out and I always think about returning to PC but I really can't do that to myself. I just hope I don't regret it when the Switch one comes out.


----------



## Velo (Apr 18, 2019)

I agree too. I haven't played in ages, but did when it first came out. I enjoyed when you could pop on the game a few times a day a just check stuff out and it felt very low pressure. After a while I personally felt like it was just too much to do and too overwhelming to keep up with. I don't like games that I feel like I have to keep a strict schedule on... I've got enough of that in life.


----------



## LaFra (Apr 18, 2019)

I agree with you... 
This event was too much, these 600 eggs for 1 stupid plushie, blow my mind...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 18, 2019)

I never was too bothered by the gyroidite hunts because even the best items didn't cost more than 200 gyroidites.  This egg hunt is ridiculous, though.  600 eggs for a plush?  Just to get a couple sakurapops and three leaf tickets?  That doesn't sound like a fair trade at all.  I play Pocket Camp way more than I really have time for and I'm struggling to get to 600.  I only have 400 currently, and I'm not sure if I'll reach 600 in time.  I have classes five days out of the week and since finals are coming the work keeps piling on.  I have other things to do with my life besides collecting eggs like a maniac.  I'm really disappointed with Nintendo's approach with this event.


----------



## Valzed (Apr 18, 2019)

I honestly thought I was the only person that felt this way. Everyone who I've talked to about PC seems to love it and I really don't. I had tried playing it when it first came out and was disappointed that I couldn't even send messages to my friends let alone actually play with them. I didn't like that we really don't get to truly interact with our campers. We just constantly run errands for them. It doesn't feel like I'm building a friendship with them. It feels like I'm their personal assistant. Then I felt like the events involved too much grinding which I never have enough time for plus I also can't afford to buy the hundreds of Leaf Tickets needed to get every Event item or a full Fortune Cookie Set. The grinding & the need of Leaf Tickets made playing kind of stressful. I had stopped playing for some time and only recently started up again for the same concern of PC being linked to AC Switch. Even though there have been updates since I played last I'm still not really enjoying playing. 

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who feels disappointed with PC.


----------



## Dracule (Apr 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I never was too bothered by the gyroidite hunts because even the best items didn't cost more than 200 gyroidites.  This egg hunt is ridiculous, though.  600 eggs for a plush?  Just to get a couple sakurapops and three leaf tickets?  That doesn't sound like a fair trade at all.  I play Pocket Camp way more than I really have time for and I'm struggling to get to 600.  I only have 400 currently, and I'm not sure if I'll reach 600 in time.  I have classes five days out of the week and since finals are coming the work keeps piling on.  I have other things to do with my life besides collecting eggs like a maniac.  I'm really disappointed with Nintendo's approach with this event.



Agreed. The 600 egg requirement is absolutely ridiculous. But, if we look at it this way, we only miss out on 3 leaf tickets, 2 sakurapops, and 1 giant (ugly-as-heck, IMO) zipper plush. I bought all the sakurapop LT packages, so I’m not really worried about getting sakurapops anymore. I think the fishing tourney will be much more rewarding in items and sakurapops to fulfill quests.


----------



## Norimagical (Apr 18, 2019)

Yeah my problem with pocket is the fortune cookies! As much as I want the cute furniture and to look cool and cute I really don’t wanna fork over money just to get this set and grinding for leaf tickets is just as troublesome although sorta easy to an extent my other beef about it is just that I feel like it’s not whole lot to really look at I know it’s app game and right they’ve sorta expanded on the map but it’s just really nothing much else new to do like no new bugs to catch and there’s no real award for that although I do enjoy the little events they have like the flower events because I can actually obtain the furniture no problem especially since having active friends on camp is just the push to do it but overall I don’t really do much on there and it sorta gets a little boring that’s why I just prefer the regular Animal Crossing games (camp although at times a fun time-waster it’s just not my cup of tea)


----------



## slatka (Apr 18, 2019)

I agree with the game being grindy and i also agree that some of the items are way too pricey for what they are but you can't expect a free app to not have micro-transactions it's their only way of making money from that free app. In my opinion they should just slightly lower the prices of leaf tickets or lower the prices of items that you need leaf tickets for because some of the items stack up to being $21 just for one specific item which is too much in my opinion.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 18, 2019)

slatka said:


> I agree with the game being grindy and i also agree that some of the items are way too pricey for what they are but you can't expect a free app to not have micro-transactions it's their only way of making money from that free app. In my opinion they should just slightly lower the prices of leaf tickets or lower the prices of items that you need leaf tickets for because some of the items stack up to being $21 just for one specific item which is too much in my opinion.



I think my problem is with the "loot box" practice. I don't think it's right that you pay money to get a fortune cookie and you don't know what you get. At least eliminate the possibility of getting doubles. You wouldn't go into a shoe store and grab a random box and happily pay money for it without knowing whether it fits or it's a style you like. So why would anyone want to buy a virtual fortune cookie, when they probably won't even get what they wanted? I agree that a free app would need microtransactions to profit, but in a less greedy way. Have people pay money for an item they actually want. Not just the gamble to get something they want.


----------



## slatka (Apr 18, 2019)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I think my problem is with the "loot box" practice. I don't think it's right that you pay money to get a fortune cookie and you don't know what you get. At least eliminate the possibility of getting doubles. You wouldn't go into a shoe store and grab a random box and happily pay money for it without knowing whether it fits or it's a style you like. So why would anyone want to buy a virtual fortune cookie, when they probably won't even get what they wanted? I agree that a free app would need microtransactions to profit, but in a less greedy way. Have people pay money for an item they actually want. Not just the gamble to get something they want.



Yeah i agree the fortune cookies are a bit rigged and unfair, I've spent so much cash on trying to get all items from a certain set and still managed to not get every item. It would be nice if you only got duplicates once you had received all the items from the cookies personally i like some duplicates but not if i have 6 of a certain item and none of one item that i'm trying to get.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 19, 2019)

Very much so agree with this..

I really drop in and out of this game since it largely depends on the events for me. But when you need to find 600 eggs to craft an item.. It's a bit too much indeed. The events used to be fun, but there used to be too few of them. Now there are more than enough events, but they all tie into each other and really require your full attention every new camper cycle, which ultimately indeed feels like a huge chore to do.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 22, 2019)

I stopped playing twice for this reason. Periodically, I think I want to start up again, but then I remember how I feel like I'm doing a job instead of relaxing and designing what I want. It leaves much to be desired. However, I can't bring myself to delete the app off my phone, lol.


----------

